# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Oι μικροί νεοσσοί

## takis1976

Μετα απο 21 ημερες εσκασε το πρωτο αυγο,τα ποσοστα επιτυχιας ηταν 90% ειχαμε απωλεια γιατι μερικα αργησαν να βγουν και οι νεοσσοι που βγηκαν πρωτοι τσιμπουσαν αυτους που ηταν ετοιμοι να βγουν απο το αυγο τελικα απο τα 50 τα καταφεραν τα περιπου τα σαραντα να και μερικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## kirkal

πω πω μια πολυμελής οικογένεια...χαμός γίνεται...να τα χαίρεσαι με το καλό να σου μεγαλώσουν!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ γλυκα κοτοπουλακια!!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησουν και να γινουν μεγαλες κοτες και μεγάλοι δυνατοι κοκορες!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!!! για ζουληγμα ειναι!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!  :Happy0030:

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

:Happy0030:

----------


## COMASCO

να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Θα παίρνεις και επίδομα πολυτέκνου τωρα???
Να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## mariakappa

για ζουλιγμα ειναι :Happy0030:

----------


## geocupra

αξιολάτρευτα!!!

----------


## Rebel

Να σου ζησουν

----------


## jimnikaia

καλα πως την παλευεις? 6 εχω και δεν βρισκω ονομα εσυ που θα βρεις 40 ονοματα?
υπεροχα ειναι και οντως για ζουλιγμα

----------


## Paul

Να σου ζησουν οι χνουδωτες σου μπαλιτσες!! :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δημήτρη από κλωσσομηχανή είναι.. Αν ναι ανέβασε μερικές φώτο, να την επεξεργαστούμε, λιγάκι...  :winky:  Να τα χαίρεσαι..

----------


## takis1976

Τα πουλακια ειναι απο κλωσσομηχανη βασικα δεν ειναι καποια δικια μου κατασκευη αλλα την εχω παρει απο το ****,να και το λινκ για να δεις ποια ειναι παντως ειχε επιτυχια μονο δεν μπορεις να ρυθμισεις τηνθερμοκρασια ειναι στανταρ απο τιν κατασκευαστη

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Τα πουλακια ειναι απο κλωσσομηχανη βασικα δεν ειναι καποια δικια μου κατασκευη αλλα την εχω παρει απο το ****,να και το λινκ για να δεις ποια ειναι παντως ειχε επιτυχια μονο δεν μπορεις να ρυθμισεις τηνθερμοκρασια ειναι στανταρ απο τιν κατασκευαστη


Σε ευχαριστώ, δια ρύθμισμα θερμοκρασίας και τέτοια δουλειά στο χέρι μας...  :winky:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Να θυμάσαι, την επόμενη φορά κατά την εκκόλαψη, να είσαι παρόν δια να βγάζεις έξω αυτά που στεγνώσαν ε πριν πιάσουν δουλειά στο φαγοπότι των αυγών.. Υπόψιν σου..  :winky:

----------


## takis1976

σε λιγο καιρο θα φτιαξω απο μελαμινη μια θερμομανα με μια λαμπα και θερμοστατη και ενα ανεμιστηρακι οπως εχουν τα κουμπιουτερ για να διαχεει την θερμοτητα παντου και να στεγνωνουν εκει

----------

